# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания AOC – официальный партнер блокбастера «День Независимости: Возрождение»

## Labs

Спустя двадцать лет после выхода первого фильма долгожданный приключенческий блокбастер «День независимости: Возрождение», в котором сыграли многие звездные актеры из оригинальной киноленты, наконец, появится на экране кинотеатров этим летом. Мониторы от AOC, официального партнера нового фильма кинокомпании 20th Century Fox, будут представлены в кадре. Кроме того, AOC и розничные сети-партнёры получат доступ к эксклюзивным тематическим промо-материалам.

*Потрясающие промо-материалы*

В рамках сотрудничества с 20th Century Fox мониторы AOC появятся в долгожданном научно-фантастическом сиквеле от культового режиссера Роланда Эммериха. Более того, AOC и партнерские розничные сети получат доступ к эксклюзивным рекламным материалам. Так, некоторые графические элементы могут быть размещены на баннерах, использованы в дизайне электронной подписи или, например, в качестве заставки для монитора, а ролл-апы с кадрами из нового фильма будут выставлены в местах продажи. Такой подход позволит привлечь внимание еще более широкой аудитории к продукции AOC и новому фильму «День независимости: Возрождение».
 
*Многообещающий сиквел*

Текущий проект не первый опыт сотрудничества компаний AOC и 20th Century Fox. Ранее они работали над другими популярными кинокартинами, среди которых получивший признание критиков научно-популярный фильм «Марсианин», вышедший на экраны в прошлом году, а также блокбастер 2014 года «Планета обезьян: Революция», экранизация комикса «Росомаха: Бессмертный» в 2013 и, наконец, мультипликационный фильм «Ледниковый период 4» 2012 года.

----------

